# 4-Lead® Cartridge Calls



## 4LeadCalls (Mar 27, 2015)

I found your site thru Idaho Varmint Hunters. I run 4-Lead® Cartridge Calls up here in Lewiston, Idaho. I make Predator Calls, Turkey Locator, Turkey Hen Calls and Duck Calls with Rifle Casings. My Product range is from 233 to 50 Bmg and I have a Camo Sleeve and Lanyard for the 50 BMG's. These calls are perfect to just carry in your change pocket and always have available when needed. Check my site out at 4-Leadcalls.com. I look forward to adding to your site and would love to do a sponsorship and give u support.

4-Leadcalls.com
Jacob Messinger 
4-Lead® Cartridge Calls


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Cool calls! Welcome to the site.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

welcome to the site

ok now that that is out of the way

lets see them turkey calls


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, enjoy the site.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

:welcome2: to the site.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Just saw this post, been out of town. Welcome to the site !!!


----------



## 4LeadCalls (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks Guys...I Love making a Call that works for the Sport I Love


----------



## Cartridge Calls (Aug 10, 2015)

Please purchase from The Original Cartridge Calls. We are the original since 1996. We sell the calls to fund hunting trips for disabled veterans. This other imposter has been caught selling trademarked and copyrighted material on ebay and has been caught red handed selling them without permission.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Are you saying you have a copyright on cartridges used for calls ? If so please give me the info. I have made some way before your stated 1996. I know that doesnt really mean anything if you apllied for and got a copyright though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've made calls from empty shell casings as well. Several for members here with a case they sent from a memorable hunt. In fact I just sent one two weeks ago for a first kill.


----------



## 4LeadCalls (Mar 27, 2015)

I defense to the comments made by Cartridge Calls. This guy has been harassing me and bashing me any way he can. I put a Provisional Patent on using a Rifled Casing as a Game Call back in 07 and actually had it Registered in the Patent Office. I have done my research and find nothing on this guy Trademarking and Copyright of Cartridge Calls. This guy has went as far as to buy a call from me and cancel order to leave a Negative Bashi g comment on my EBay page. He has also used my Registered Trade Marked Name of 4-Lead® to sell his calls on Amazon. Selling and making these Calls are perfectly legal and Do not need to be harassed for something I take Pride in doing!!! I do not and won't do this to Harassment and Bashing to anyone. I have respect for people and deserve the same from him.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OK so you make yours and he'll make his, any disagreements that arise you two can settle either through PM's or lawyers. Please don't try to settle it here on the open forum.


----------

